# Quick n' Simple Photo Contest!



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, every photo contest I've entered on this board has always disappeared into oblivion, with no one wanting to judge it because of either unpopularity (too little pics to judge) or overpopularity (unable to sort through pics).

So I'm gonna try something else.

We'll have two categories - Portait and Active - and I will close the contest when one of the categories hits 25 entries. That way it won't be unruly. Hopefully the other category will wind up having just as many.  And then I'll make another thread for judging.

*One entry per category* per member, for a total of two pics.

*Portrait *- Capture your dog looking their best, find a picture their plays up their best features, be it their charming smile, soulful eyes, etc., I'm starting to sound like a poet LOL  

*Active* - Capture your dog doing what it loves.. working, showing, playing, running around, out at the park or beach, etc. Make sure they look like they're having a blast!

This is really just an excuse for me to see all of your lovely dogs.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's my entry for the Portrait portion:










I haven't made my decision on the Action category yet, so I'll edit this post later 

EDIT: Ok, chose one! I don't have very many actiony ones yet, but I like this one.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Portrait...











Action!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

that makes it really ruff when i have each for each of my 4....so i have to choose just 2 pics total, huh? ...i'll see what i can do...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

tirluc said:


> that makes it really ruff when i have each for each of my 4....so i have to choose just 2 pics total, huh? ...i'll see what i can do...


I know Tirluc  I was thinking of people like you, Nessa, etc when I made this thread.. but I figured the smaller I could keep it, the better. Always could have an Active shot with more than one dog in it, I suppose, and I know you're real good at getting them to sit and stay for a pic... I remember those Christmas portraits


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

Active:










Edit: I didn't think I'd be able to find a portrait because he hates the camera, but I found a cute one!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Portrait:


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, ok, you win...this is done in protest (just don't tell the others in the pack that they aren't in here)....but, after much debating, and "eeny, meeny, miney, mo'ing"....i think i'll go w/ this one for the action pic....










and now for some more of the "e,m,m,m'ing" to decide on the portrait (or, maybe i'll just take a new one tomorrow....

no, i decided to go w/ my best girl....my precious angel, Lacey.....so, for portrait...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is my ACTIVE









Here is my favorite PORTRAIT


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Portrait:










Action:


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Portrait










Action:


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Action 










Portrait


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Just have to tell you guys.. all your pictures are making me smile.. you all have such great pooches


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee being active










Cherokee portrait


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Portrait









Action


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Fun contest idea!

My portrait entry:









Action:


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Portrait- Belle









Action- Shadow zooming in the yard


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Portrait:









action:


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Portrait


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Kuma's mom, that action shot of Kuma is the BOMB!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Action:


Portrait:


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's my favorite Portrait.....










And Active........Flubber in action....about to attack....


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hm, this was pretty popular! We're already at 15 portrait entries, didn't count the Active category but I assume it's nearly the same. Maybe we'll stop at 30 or 35 instead.. I'll see how many replies are in here tomorrow..


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Kuma's mom, that action shot of Kuma is the BOMB!


My favorite so far, too.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Portrait...









Action...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

ROFLMAO Pugmom that action shot is hilarious


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Pepper said:


> ROFLMAO Pugmom that action shot is hilarious


Lol, I had to take a double take. I was like "Where is that dog's head?????"


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Portrait:








Action:


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i edited my 1st post and put a portrait one in there....


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

Portrait (Sophie):



Action (S&A):


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Portriat:










Action:


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

*Action: *Cartman










Portrait: Quinn


----------



## j-squared (Mar 16, 2009)

Portrait









Action


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Portrait:









Action:


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Portrait









Action


----------



## Mama_Papa (Nov 25, 2008)

Action










Portrait


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

25 Portraits and 23 Action.. anyone else feel like throwing their pics in?


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

This may not seem like "action" to you, or the approriate "action", but Donatello was zooming around, then all of a sudden had to stop and mark:









Favorite portrait shot:


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Deegee, that's why I originally called it "Active" .. because although it's not really a typical action shot where the dog is zoomin' all over the place, he's out and about and still doing his thing.


----------



## Chels_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

I do I do!

Portrait-









Action- Sydney Pounce!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

OK- this is fun
portrait--Eli Action--Teebone


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Portrait:









no action shots yet..he is still adjusting to living the life of a house dog.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hm, I just saw this...nice pics everyone 

Portrait:









Action:


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Okay - contest ends tonight at 10PM EST! Then I'll make the judging thread


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Portrait:










Action:










Yeah, those are two different dogs, lol!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Okay - contest ends tonight at 10PM EST! Then I'll make the judging thread


Is there a rule that you can't vote for your own dog's pics? That would probably be a good rule. Otherwise, I know which ones I'm voting for!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, of course, can't vote for your own. Don't say anything yet, though - wait til I make the other thread tonight. 

EDIT 10PM: CLOSED!

Get to judgin'!

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/48129-quick-n-simple-judging.html


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Action:


I LOVE this picture! Makes me laugh - I'd have it framed and sitting on my desk if this was my dog for sure!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Mac'N'Roe View Post
> Kuma's mom, that action shot of Kuma is the BOMB!
> My favorite so far, too.


Aww, thanks, it's my all time favorite picture of my Kuma Bear.


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Portrait
Nika at petsmart shopping
ACTION:
Nika chewing on her Kong with her rubber duckies


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

OMG - your pup is adorable!!! She reminds me of my Marge, except much teeenier. Unfortunately, the contest has already closed though. Check out the judging thread. 


http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/48129-quick-n-simple-judging.html


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Ohhhhhh let's see.....



PORTRAIT:









ACTION:









(They really loved each other, no worries...  )


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

The contest is closed


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Oy, they definitely would have won, too..

Oh well, maybe you'll catch the next one sizzle.


----------

